# S14 injectors upgrade and ecu



## s14blitz (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey everyone I hope you can explain some thecnical stuff to me. 

I own a 1997 S14 blacktop SR20det. My question to you all is if it makes sense to change, injectors(550cc) and fuel pressure if I don't have an engine management system. 

My goal is to be able to go up 16psi op boost without blowing up things. 

My current mods are: blitz front mount intercooler
blitz downpipe
blitz blow off valve
Greddy profec b boost controller
blitz turbo timer
walbro fuel pump
hks spark plugs.

So can you tell me how the stock ecu will respond if I put 550cc injectors and an adjustable fuel pressure regulator? Will I be able to boost to 16psi relatively safe? 

Until know I think the car will run to ridge with the possibilty of detonating.

Hope you can help me out!!

Greetz,
steve


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The S14 blacktops used a 370cc injector. For you to go up to a 550cc, you will ether need to re-program your ECU or go with a custom fuel management system.

If you want to boost to 16 psi, by all means go with a custom fuel management system; this way you're safe.


----------



## s14blitz (Dec 6, 2006)

*550injectors*

Hey rogoman thanks for your post. I guess that is the way to go. 
But the thing is I am trying to understand what will happen if I just put the 550CC injectors in it regardless of the amount of boost.

What will happen? 

How will the stock ecu react and what will I notice. I guess I want to learn a few thecnical things about the engine. 

Thanks.

steve


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A given ECU has fuel maps programmed in for a certain sized fuel injector to give the proper fuel mixture ratio. Going to much larger injectors will cause the mixture to be overly rich. You'll end up with driveability problems.


----------

